# First 2WW on first IUI - really nervous



## Bops (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi ladies

I've been a member on FF for a while now and keep dipping in to check I'm not going mad with my crazy thoughts!

Things have moved on now after all our investigatations, has HSG/lap & dye etc and I'm now mid my 2ww - I'm on day 10 and am due to test on Tues 21st april - if I can hold out/keep AF away that long! I've got PCOS, hubby all fine, if swimmers not a bit wayward   Had Provera, Clomid then HCG.

Just feel like this is the longest 2 weeks of my life - having crazy dreams about wanting to test but not being able to find a decent toilet!!! Dont need a dream diary to figure that one out! If only i could predict what the result would be.

Could just do with some encouragement that there might be hope. Had sore boobs after basting, backache around day 4/5 after basting and bad AF type cramps and bloating yesterday (day 9 after IUI)

Any help or encouragement would be really appreciated! Especially if anyone has had a success with their first IUI.

Whats the consensus on testing before the end of 2ww? Am i setting myself up for a fall?

Thanks ladies

Bops
xxx


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

Bops and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Congratulations on being PUPO (pregnant until proved otherwise) The 2ww sends us all mad so you're not alone  We have a thread for all the 2ww ladies to chat and it's great for keeping each other going and giving that support we all need at this time  The general concensus is DO NOT test early  implantation pains are very similar to AF pains so it's incredibly hard  If you test too early you can get a false positive if the HCG shot is still in your system or you can get a negative, be convinced it hasn't worked, go through all that heartache and then get a positive on day 14. It's sooooo tough but you've been doing brilliantly so keep it up and wait until your official test day   

Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment. Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*IUI ~*CLICK HERE

*PCOS ~ *CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and 

Amanda xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Bops fingers crossed for your 2ww 

I had IUI with success although it was on my 2nd go, I do know a few ladies who've had sucess too so if you pop in to the IUI thread & check out the bumps & babes thread there is a list of successes on the 1st page.


----------



## Bops (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Amanda and Professor Waffle

With 4 days to go I am feeling quite upbeat, better than I did this time last week. I know to a certain extent I should let nature takes its course but when everything else has been relatively un-natural its really hard to wait!!! 

I know I'm really lucky as I only have PCOS and I know there are lots of other ladies who are struggling a lot more than I am. 

I will have a wander round the other threads,

Thanks for your support and lots of   to you too

Bops
x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Just wanted to wish you luck ...hopefully you'll be posting on the bfp thread very soon    

sasha


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Bops, I've moved your post over here where you will find load sof IUIers to supoprt your through this time.

Loads of luck! 

C~x


----------

